# [Install] Chi mi consiglia una gui per masterizzare?

## alexio2ky

Ciao a tutti,

potreste consigliarmi una gui completa per masterizzare CD? cioè che crei cd dati, misti, audio (con auto conversione dei formati. Ad esempio mp3->wav/cdr), iso, copie di cd, ecc? On the fly ovvio... (non sono interessato alla gestione dei DVD)

Possibilmente escludendo programmi che utilizzano qt e kdelibs.

Grazie,

Alessio

----------

## n3mo

k3b

----------

## alexio2ky

ahem esclusi programmi che fanno uso di qt e kdelbs  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
*  app-cdr/xcdroast

      Latest version available: 0.98_alpha15-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.xcdroast.org/

      Description: Menu based front-end to mkisofs and cdrecord

*  app-cdr/cdrx

      Latest version available: 0.3.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://cdrx.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Menu based front-end to mkisofs and cdrecord

*  app-cdr/eroaster

      Latest version available: 2.2.0_pre6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://eclipt.uni-klu.ac.at/eroaster.php

      Description: A graphical frontend for cdrecord and mkisofs written in gnome-python

*  app-cdr/gcombust

      Latest version available: 0.1.55

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.abo.fi/~jmunsin/gcombust/

      Description: A GUI for mkisofs/mkhybrid/cdda2wav/cdrecord/cdlabelgen.

*  app-cdr/gtoaster

      Latest version available: 1.0_beta6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gnometoaster.rulez.org/

      Description: GTK+ Frontend for cdrecord
```

----------

## gutter

```
*  app-cdr/xcdroast

      Latest version available: 0.98_alpha15-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.xcdroast.org/

      Description: Menu based front-end to mkisofs and cdrecord

```

----------

## pascalbrax

purtroppo per gnome non ce' nulla all'altezza di k3b  :Sad: 

io usavo gcombust che, sebbene non fosse cosi bello esteticamente come k3b, faceva il suo lavoro egregiamente.

----------

## neon

Puoi provare xcdroast ed eroaster. Anche se k3b vizia molto i suoi utenti e non credo abbiano tutte le funzioni che offre lui.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh non mi pare ci sia in portage ma guardate qua

----------

## alexio2ky

quelli che mi avete segnalato purtroppo già li conoscevo, e sono tutti incompleti e praticamente non più sopportati (xcdroast a parte). Attualmente uso xcdroast che però ha alcune mancanze come la conversione diretta di mp3 a cdr/wav per fare un esempio (almeno che non sia io a non saper fare questa conversione da xcdroast:)). In generale anche a me sembra che k3b sia il più completo (anche se lo trovo brutto come gli altri  :Smile:  - questione di gusti) ma purtroppo non mi va davvero di installare le kdelibs.. proverò ad usare nero-burning da wine...

grazie lo stesso

----------

## alexio2ky

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh non mi pare ci sia in portage ma guardate qua

 

in effetti sembra molto carino... nessuno è così volenteroso (e capace .)) di fare un ebuild?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'hanno aggiunto in portage vedo ora

```
*  app-cdr/coaster-gui-tla

      Latest version available: 20040218

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.coaster-burn.org/

      Description: A Gtk2 CD-burner

*  dev-libs/libcoaster-tla

      Latest version available: 20040218

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.coaster-burn.org/

      Description: Coaster lib
```

[/code]

----------

## alexio2ky

ho fatto l'emerge sync un paio di giorni fa, ma non mi da nulla con:

emerge -s coaster 

oppure

emerge coaster-gui

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh fai il sync oggi  :Wink: 

----------

## alexio2ky

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh fai il sync oggi 

 

ah scusa   :Embarassed:   pensavo avessi un sync + vecchio  :Smile: 

cmq all'interno del sito c'è un link ad una pagina relativa agli ebuils per gentoo:

http://www.scoutheeten.com/

cmq se c'è in sync no problem:)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> ah scusa    pensavo avessi un sync + vecchio 
> 
> cmq all'interno del sito c'è un link ad una pagina relativa agli ebuils per gentoo:
> 
> http://www.scoutheeten.com/
> ...

 

Ups lo dico io. Ho scaricato io gli ebuild da quel sito  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alexio2ky

aaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggh

stò facendo emerge sync ora aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh

ok no problem ormai   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@alexio2ky: scusami  :Embarassed:  . Non ho pensato di guardare in /usr/loca/portage

----------

## alexio2ky

ahha non ti preoccupare...

a proposito, dal link sopra, come hai installato l'ebuild di coaster?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> a proposito, dal link sopra, come hai installato l'ebuild di coaster?

 

Bhe il procedimento e' sempre lo stesso. Controllare che nel make.conf ci sia

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Poi creare andare in

```
# cd /usr/local/portage
```

e scompatta il pacchetto che hai preso dal sito crea gia' lui il tree giusto e poi dare

```
# emerge coaster-gui-tla
```

Se crea casini al tuo sistema sono affari tuoi pero'. L'ebuild non e' neanche in bugs (mi pare)

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> k3b

 

Capito sul sito di k3b e vedo tra le latest news "don't use kernel 2.6.8".

Insomma, siamo proprio condannati o c'è stato qualche sviluppo?

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Insomma, siamo proprio condannati o c'è stato qualche sviluppo?

 

Suppongo la cosa derivi dal fatto che con il 2.6.8 ci sono problemi con i CD audio e la famosa patch sulla sicurezza aggiunta in extremis.

Per il primo problema (i CD audio) risolveranno 8speriamo), per il secondo o masterizzi da root oppure applichi la patch che reversa il cambiamento... che é stata postata tempo addietro nel forum.

----------

## Thrain

Molti kernel patchati (vedi nitro-sources) provvedono pure ad eliminare quel bug/feature che blocca la masterizzazione da utente normale... infatti io ho i nitro-2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 e non ho problemi di sorta  :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Suppongo la cosa derivi dal fatto che con il 2.6.8 ci sono problemi con i CD audio e la famosa patch sulla sicurezza aggiunta in extremis.
> 
> Per il primo problema (i CD audio) risolveranno 8speriamo), per il secondo o masterizzi da root oppure applichi la patch che reversa il cambiamento... che é stata postata tempo addietro nel forum.

 

Spiegaspiega? Non capisco... non so niente di questo fatto e mi piacerebbe capirne...

----------

## randomaze

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> non so niente di questo fatto e mi piacerebbe capirne...

 

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3659

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3659

 

Hm, capito. Mi resta oscura una cosa: io uso i gentoo-dev-sources, attualmente il 2.6.8-r3, sto emergendo il -r4. Anche questa serie soffre del baco oppure i grandi capi di Gentoo hanno ripatchato il kernel a dovere?

EDIT:

```
morpheu5@casper ~ $ tar -jtf genpatches-2.6-8.50-extras.tar.bz2

./genpatches-2.6-8.50/4500_fbsplash-0.9-r5.patch

./genpatches-2.6-8.50/4705_squashfs-2.0.patch

./genpatches-2.6-8.50/4905_speakup-20040618.patch
```

A quanto pare no... uffa.

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/3659 
> 
> Hm, capito. Mi resta oscura una cosa: io uso i gentoo-dev-sources, attualmente il 2.6.8-r3, sto emergendo il -r4. Anche questa serie soffre del baco oppure i grandi capi di Gentoo hanno ripatchato il kernel a dovere?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

Ci sono le patch, basta che vedi i changelog  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

[ignoranza mode=on]

Come?

[ignoranza mode=off]

----------

## realthing

emerge -upvl gentoo-dev-sources   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *realthing wrote:*   

> emerge -upvl gentoo-dev-sources  

 

Oppure fare una ricerca nel forum italiano con la parola viewcl e usare quello script

```
$ viewcl gentoo-dev-sources
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ok, da bravo bambino sono andato alla ricerca nel sito di Gentoo... Ho trovato che dice questa cosa, parlando del fatto che tali patch saranno levate quando uscirà il 2.6.9:

```
Prepare you suid'ed cdrecord before this time comes :)
```

Uhm... io suid non l'ho mai usato consapevolmente e non so neanche se l'ho mai usato inconsapevolmente. Qualcuno mi redarguirebbe?

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ok, da bravo bambino sono andato alla ricerca nel sito di Gentoo... Ho trovato che dice questa cosa, parlando del fatto che tali patch saranno levate quando uscirà il 2.6.9:
> 
> ```
> Prepare you suid'ed cdrecord before this time comes :)
> ```
> ...

 

In generale quando esegui un file lo esegui con il tuo utente (il linguaggio non è proprio questo, ma lo scopo è farti capire il concetto) anche se il file appartine a root (il caso di cdrecord) se invece il file in questione ha il SUID lo esegui come se venisse eseguito dall'utente proprietario del file (nel nostro caso root). Ovviamente la seconda scelta (SUID) non è preferibile alla prima dal momento che se il programma in questione ha un exploit di buffer overflow puoi tentare una root escalation.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ovviamente la seconda scelta (SUID) non è preferibile alla prima dal momento che se il programma in questione ha un exploit di buffer overflow puoi tentare una root escalation.

 

E ok, ho capito. Ma allora cosa dovrei fare a cdrecord prima che arrivi il 2.6.9, questo non l'ho mica capito...

(se ti può aiutare ora da utente normale non vedo né cdrecord né cdrdao)

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ovviamente la seconda scelta (SUID) non è preferibile alla prima dal momento che se il programma in questione ha un exploit di buffer overflow puoi tentare una root escalation. 
> 
> E ok, ho capito. Ma allora cosa dovrei fare a cdrecord prima che arrivi il 2.6.9, questo non l'ho mica capito...
> 
> (se ti può aiutare ora da utente normale non vedo né cdrecord né cdrdao)

 

C'è scritto nel changelog   :Wink:   :

```

Prepare you suid'ed cdrecord before this time comes :)

```

gli sviluppatori hanno optato per questa scelta.

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ovviamente la seconda scelta (SUID) non è preferibile alla prima dal momento che se il programma in questione ha un exploit di buffer overflow puoi tentare una root escalation. 
> 
> E ok, ho capito. Ma allora cosa dovrei fare a cdrecord prima che arrivi il 2.6.9, questo non l'ho mica capito...
> 
> (se ti può aiutare ora da utente normale non vedo né cdrecord né cdrdao)

 

C'è scritto nel changelog   :Wink:   :

```

Prepare you suid'ed cdrecord before this time comes :)

```

gli sviluppatori hanno optato per questa scelta.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Cioè devo suidare cdrecord, ho capito bene? O lo fanno loro? O boh, non ho capito niente...

----------

## gutter

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Cioè devo suidare cdrecord, ho capito bene? O lo fanno loro? O boh, non ho capito niente...

 

Loro non sanno che kernel usi, quindi penso che ci devi pensare tu (prendi questa affermazione con le pinze).

----------

## xoen

```

#define IMHO

```

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> K3B
> 
> 

 

Ma perchè non si decidono a fare il porting per GTK? Almeno eviterebbero di creare "problemi" a molti che non usano KDE (che usano GNOME o WM leggeri tipo Fluxbox). Non mi piace affatto questa divisione KDE/GNOME, QT/GTK, è uno spreco di risorse, e si confondono gli utenti, sopratutto quelli nuovi che hanno bisogno di applicazioni di riferimento.

Comunque mi meraviglia (è davvero assurdo) che GNOME non abbia ancora capito che quella del programma di masterizzazione è una grossa lacuna da colmare, sarebbe stata una gran cosa includerne una in GNOME 2.10, peccato, davvero peccato.

Coaster sembra promettere bene molto pulito, alla GNOME per intenderci, quanto prima spero di provarlo (Fedeli come vanno gli ebuild "ufficiali"? workano? ed il programma?).

Altri due programmi che si contendono il trono di "programma di masterizzazione ufficiale GNOME" sono graveman (nel portage tree), e GNOMEBaker. E non dimentichiamo Nautilus con il suo plugin (che secondo me con qualche piccolissima modifica potrebbe andare benissimo alla maggiorparte degli utenti).

A volerli confrontare :

1) Coaster mi sembra il più innovativo (usa una libreria di masterizzazione piuttosto che interfacciarsi ai soliti cdrecord & co.), molto pulito, e sembra essere il pupillo di GNOME, forse ce lo stanno corazzando per la release 2.12  :Wink: 

2) Nautilus sarebbe davvero grandioso se avesse qualche altra feature (per creare CD-Audio, copiare dischi, fare immagini) e mantenesse la semplicità di adesso. Sarebbe più che ottimo per la maggiorparte degli utenti (Ma penso che l'esigenza di un programma di masterizzazione canonico resta, sopratutto per quelli che non vogliono Nautilus)

3) GNOMEBaker e GraveMan se la giocano, l'interfaccia sembrerebbe pulita (forse quella di GNOMEBaker di più, ma potrei sbagliarmi), per le caratteristiche non saprei.

----------

## dappiu

Qualcuno ha fatto caso a NeroLinux?

Ne ho sentito parlare ultimamente. Questo è il link

http://nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html

Credo utilizzi le gtk. Se così fosse sembrerebbe interessante.

----------

## xoen

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno ha fatto caso a NeroLinux?
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Si, s'è ne parlato anche sul forum, riassumendo, usa le GTK, ma quelle vecchie, in più (gravissimissimo) l'interfaccia non è quella di Nero Burning per win...e questo IMHO è grave.

Da notare che è software commerciale, ma questo volendo non è il problema grosso (ad alcuni potrebbe stare bene, in più se il programma fosse ai livelli di Nero Burning per win si potrebbe fare un sacrificio per sostenere questa iniziativa di porting).

PS: Grazie Ahead per il sostegno morale. Penso che un po' tutti siamo felici quando queste cose succedono, contrari o no al software non libero.

----------

## Josuke

si era anche parlato ultimamente di graveman e gnomebaker volendo

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si era anche parlato ultimamente di graveman e gnomebaker volendo

 

Ho graveman sul mio fluxbox non ha tutte le dip richieste x latri sw gnome è leggero e si composrta bene.

Lo uso per i dvd o per i file sparpagliati sull'hd altrimenti vado ancora di da console con cdrdao e growisofs

----------

## AlterX

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> purtroppo per gnome non ce' nulla all'altezza di k3b 

 

Diciamo che k3b non è degno di gnome  :Wink: 

P.S. Non infiammatevi voi amanti di gnome...è solo una battuta alla quale non ho saputo resistere:lol:

----------

## xoen

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *pascalbrax wrote:*   purtroppo per gnome non ce' nulla all'altezza di k3b  
> 
> Diciamo che k3b non è degno di gnome 
> 
> P.S. Non infiammatevi voi amanti di gnome...è solo una battuta alla quale non ho saputo resistere:lol:
> ...

 

Tranquillo amo GNOME e concordo ( :Twisted Evil:  rileggi bene, detto in quel modo significa che GNOME è troppo in alto rispetto a K3B)

----------

## AlterX

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *pascalbrax wrote:*   purtroppo per gnome non ce' nulla all'altezza di k3b  
> 
> Diciamo che k3b non è degno di gnome 
> 
> P.S. Non infiammatevi voi amanti di gnome...è solo una battuta alla quale non ho saputo resistere:lol:
> ...

 

Perciò ho sostituito la parola altezza con degno  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

si ma se X non è degno di Y, significa che Y è superiore ad X.  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> si ma se X non è degno di Y, significa che Y è superiore ad X. 

 

sulla base della formula su specificata, abbiamo:

Sia x = k3b

Sia y = gnome

x > y per gnome-vers-1 <= y <= gnome-vers-2.8 ehehehehehe  :Laughing: 

Ciaooo  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *BlueInGreen wrote:*   si ma se X non è degno di Y, significa che Y è superiore ad X.  
> 
> sulla base della formula su specificata, abbiamo:
> 
> Sia x = k3b
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## AlterX

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *BlueInGreen wrote:*   si ma se X non è degno di Y, significa che Y è superiore ad X.  
> 
> sulla base della formula su specificata, abbiamo:
> 
> Sia x = k3b
> ...

 

ehh lo so...a volte sclero da solo!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

Coaster

Ormai sono un po' di giorni che provo...niente, il sito di Coaster è down (a quanto ho capito non sono arrivati i pagamenti per il dominio  :Shocked:  da parte dello sviluppatore)...beh, sembrerebbe assurdo, ma non trovo la tarball  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  !!! (Per la serie il monopolio non è bello)

Qualcuno potrebbe farmi avere la tarball (il pacchetto dei sorgenti) di Coaster 0.1.4.3 (o di una versione più nuova, sempre che esista), grazie mille, c'ho l'ebuild che sta facendo i filini.

----------

## Occasus

io sto usando graveman.

mi piace molto di più di k3b perché è semplice, leggero ed intuitivo. non sopporto in programmi con menù infiniti e 1000 pulsanti  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klaudyo

Tempo fa qualcuno parlo di "Graveman!"

Io l'ho provato e devo dire che promette bene.

http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/index-e.php

EDIT: scusate non avevo letto la seconda pagina in xui tutti parlano di graveman....  :Embarassed: 

----------

